# Revell 1:48 B17F



## Cloath (Mar 26, 2021)

Looking for pilot canopy w/windshield and top turret w/glass. Will pay.
Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated. Parts were crushed in accident. Trying to finish kit without having to buy new one for parts.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 26, 2021)

Have you tried to contact Revell? I've had good luck with a few kit makers. Adding some tears to the email might help


----------



## Airframes (Mar 27, 2021)

Yep, you can order parts on-line, free of charge, from Revell USA and Revell Germany.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Cloath (Mar 27, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Yep, you can order parts on-line, free of charge, from Revell USA and Revell Germany.



THX.


----------

